# Flavour strength - noob questions



## Eisenhorn (9/6/17)

Looking for juices that actually taste like something. 
I'm new to vaping and have questions regarding juice that I can't seem to find a straight forward answer to.

So in my short time vaping I have found that the actual strength of flavour vary greatly between different brands.

Some juices the flavour is like a distant memory and you struggle to taste much at all, some are alright, but I'm looking for in your face, bursting at the seams full flavour assault. 
Which juices are the "best" in your regards. 

For example the VapeKing in house flavours don't taste like much (I.M.H.O), Blends and Orion are pretty ok. Vape mountain (XXX) is really good. However nothing has compared to Naked 100 - Brainfreeze for me. Its like your taste buds are being assaulted by a fruit basket wielding gorilla in the arctic.

Thats what I'm looking for. 

Oh, and I'm using a Eleaf Melo3 atty. 



Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franky3 (9/6/17)

I don't have any answers for you but would very much like to see what the experts say. Who doesn't want that kind of flavour. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/6/17)

I do not have any juice recommendations for you, but please keep in mind that in the beginning of your vaping journey you taste buds will be jumping around and resetting themselves. Point is, do not throw any of the juices you do not like away - a month of 2 from now with settled taste buds your opinion might differ.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mender31 (9/6/17)

I'm in the exact same boat but I have discovered a few that are good if you don't mind fruity stuff without the menthol or similar. NCV trinity is brilliant and also their ripple is great. SNLV from joose-e-liqz. Rainbow monster from wiener vape and the rest I'm still discovering for myself. However some people might argue the flavour on a commercial atty is less potent than on an rda or rta setup but I wouldn't really know. I just make sure that I'm happy with how it tastes before I worry about the setup things. Plus ncv also has made a new variant of the trinity, called trinity ice. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Looking for juices that actually taste like something.
> I'm new to vaping and have questions regarding juice that I can't seem to find a straight forward answer to.
> 
> So in my short time vaping I have found that the actual strength of flavour vary greatly between different brands.
> ...



I hear you @Eisenhorn and I agree that different juices definitely have different flavour strengths. 

Some are mild while others are very strongly flavoured.

I think there are probably many facets to this but something I will point out is that it does sometimes depend quite a lot on the equipment you use. 

I have noticed that some of the "older" juices from say two or three years ago were much more strongly flavoured than some of todays latest creations. I think it is because the gear has moved on to higher powered rigs with fancy coils, which enhance the flavour - so the juice maker tones it down. 

I just cringe to think how the juice makers cater for such a wide array of vaping equipment. 

To give an example, in my little Evod1 (a very old device with low power and silica stock coils) I can hardly taste some of the new more mildly flavoured juices. I vape my VM Berry Blaze in there with extra menthol drops added. That Berry Blaze was developed several years ago and it has strongish flavour. Hence it works on the little Evod1 quite nicely. But put it in a Goon with crazy coils at 80W and some of those sronger flavoured juices are just way too strong.

You need to experiment with the juices on offer and find what works for you in your equipment.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Anneries (9/6/17)

Andre said:


> Point is, do not throw any of the juices you do not like away



For that matter, do not buy 10liters of a juice you like today, because chances are it will not fit your bill in the next six months. 



Silver said:


> I think it is because the gear has moved on to higher powered rigs with fancy coils, which enhance the flavour - so the juice maker tones it down.



That is also something that I have noticed when I started using Alien and Staggerd Clapton coils. Some flavours just POP and then there is the question of power.

@Eisenhorn there is a member on this forum that have a specific build for each of his flavours because different flavours shine on different coils and at different power settings. I used to be, and to some degree still am, a 6 wrap 26g kanthal builder. But that is because I know what my ADV taste like on there in any of the atomizers that I own, so WHEN I test a new atty, that is my go to build. ... busy derailing. 

To answer your question you have to look at the above comments. And maybe look at your gear. Paulies Coffee cake tastes worlds appart in a Goblin mini v2 on an iJust 2, versus in a Moonshot on a Minikin set at 80W, heck even on the same device set at 40W.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eisenhorn (9/6/17)

Thanks for the great replies 
@Silver, @Mender31, @Anneries and @Andre 

I know that on my little Melo3 I'll not get half as much flavour and complexity as on a fancy RDA/RTA. I'm looking to get one soon (Vapecon hopefully). 

Also as Andre says, my tastes will vary the longer I Vape and as my taste buds recover from years of stinky abuse. 

However in the meantime I'm a bit tired of spending a good chunk of cash on flavours that smell great in the bottle, but as soon as I vape them I'm not getting much out of them. 
Hence looking for advice so I don't "waste" my very limited budget on flavours that will leave me dissatisfied.

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (9/6/17)

I don't like very in-your-face flavours. I go off juices quite quickly and having a very overbearing flavour tends to shorten the longevity of the juice for me. It's understandable why commercial juices would do it, they want to impress you at first taste. Hence the high usage of sweeteners to make the flavour pop and bring it forward. I use almost no sweetener now. If a DIY recipe calls for it, I usually leave it out.

I'm really enjoying single flavour testing atm. Starting really low (like 0.5%) forces you to 'search' for the flavour and strain every receptor to try and figure out what is happening in the vapour. Do that for a few hours and then have a drag of a finished juice. You get smashed in the face with an ultra-rich sickly sweet avalanche of flavour. It's like eating chocolate cake all day long. You have to go off it at some point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes (9/6/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Thanks for the great replies
> @Silver, @Mender31, @Anneries and @Andre
> 
> I know that on my little Melo3 I'll not get half as much flavour and complexity as on a fancy RDA/RTA. I'm looking to get one soon (Vapecon hopefully).
> ...


I was in the same boat as you throughout last year. Most juices i tried were not what i expected mainly muted. It will take time to find the right ones for you. I only know of 4 juices that I find outstanding but it may taste different to you. I would advise finding your flavor profile first, i prefer fruits and a few bakery juices. 

Im making my own juices now as i can test and adjust to my liking. And lets not forgot my insane juice consumption per day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (9/6/17)

Thanks @Bear_Vapes, 

I'm on a sweet Fruity / menthol kick at the moment. So would like to know which ones you found amazing? 

Have steered away from baked flavours as the ones I tried where like vaping a dry tennis biscuit and not much else.

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## umzungu (9/6/17)

Don't underestimate the Melo3 - I still vape on them 75% of the time - the flavour is outstanding!


----------



## Eisenhorn (9/6/17)

umzungu said:


> Don't underestimate the Melo3 - I still vape on them 75% of the time - the flavour is outstanding!


I'm very inexperienced and have almost no frame of reference when it comes to attys. Haven't even had a toot on a RDA. So might be that I'm also not getting the most out of mine as my settings are wrong? Was using the EC 0.3 coils at around 50 watt and it wasn't bad, have just tried the ECL 0.18 SS coils in TC mode (60w @ 240-260°) and find I get better flavour from them and they seem to handle chain vaping better. 

Also have the air flow stuck all the way open as I seem to prefer DTL hits. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969 (9/6/17)

Hmmm. I am or was or still am in the same boat as you, i find a lot of the commercial stuff is bland.

What i mean by this is that i cannot taste what everone else says they taste. 

What i get is a smooth slightly milky sweetness from some juices, but this does not compare to food for instance. 

Where a lemony vape, like zoob does give me a zing, its still muted, or frosties gives me a sweet taste with milky caramels, its still not like or close to sucking on a sweet or licking a lemon slice...

I diy, and even there, the percentages used in recipes leave me struggling at times.



Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (9/6/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Thanks @Bear_Vapes,
> 
> I'm on a sweet Fruity / menthol kick at the moment. So would like to know which ones you found amazing?
> 
> ...


I dont like to give out names but you should try ncvs trinity & 18SNLV. Better yet look at the 2017 juice awards thread for fruit. You should find the best fruits there, some I didnt even know existed. One more tip, the melo 3 is compatible with vapresso ccell ceramic coils & the flavor is quite good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky3 (9/6/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I dont like to give out names but you should try ncvs trinity & 18SNLV. Better yet look at the 2017 juice awards thread for fruit. You should find the best fruits there, some I didnt even know existed. One more tip, the melo 3 is compatible with vapresso ccell ceramic coils & the flavor is quite good.


Sorry to hi-jack the thread but it is still relevant. About those ceramic coils, where do I get my hands on them?

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear_Vapes (9/6/17)

I know @Sir Vape stocks them, but there are other retailers you have to check.


----------



## zadiac (9/6/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Looking for juices that actually taste like something.
> I'm new to vaping and have questions regarding juice that I can't seem to find a straight forward answer to.
> 
> So in my short time vaping I have found that the actual strength of flavour vary greatly between different brands.
> ...



I was the same in the beginning. I wanted strong flavors because my taste buds were not used to it. They calmed down over time.


----------



## Hooked (28/9/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Looking for juices that actually taste like something.
> I'm new to vaping and have questions regarding juice that I can't seem to find a straight forward answer to.
> 
> So in my short time vaping I have found that the actual strength of flavour vary greatly between different brands.
> ...


@Eisenhorn, it's been about 3 months since you posted and I'm just wondering if your tastebuds have changed or are you still having the same problem? I'm a Newbie so still working my way through the flavours, but I've found three that are truly amazing: Nasty Juice Cush Man - Low Mint flavour. It tastes like Spearmint and I find it refreshing to have just a few puffs of it in between other flavour. The other two are made by The 
E Juice Co. in Cape Town. Their Wicks tastes just like the Wicks bubblegum, and their Turkish Delight ...the real deal!!

I agree with you about the waste of money if one doesn't like a juice. One of my first juices tasted awful - so artificial. Another juice which I bought later had no taste at all. I mixed these two in a separate bottle, and the one with no taste has mitigated the awful one somewhat - just enough for me to keep the two flavours just in case of an emergency, but certainly not to vape every day.


----------



## Eisenhorn (28/9/17)

Hey @Hooked

I must say that my tastebuds have dramatically changed since I wrote that post. After being off stinkies for a month plus juices started tasting totally different and I managed to pick out subtle different flavours and notes that totally eluded me before. That being said, there is a discernable difference in flavour strength and "in your face" aspect of different juices. So some are definitely more suitable to someone with impaired tastebuds. 

I must also say that upgrading my setup made a huge difference. Going from a basic starter kit to a RDA/RTA with proper coils etc is night and day. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/9/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> However nothing has compared to Naked 100 - Brainfreeze for me. Its like your taste buds are being assaulted by a fruit basket wielding gorilla in the arctic.



Naked 100 - Brain Freeze for the WIN!!


----------



## CMMACKEM (29/9/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Looking for juices that actually taste like something.
> I'm new to vaping and have questions regarding juice that I can't seem to find a straight forward answer to.
> 
> So in my short time vaping I have found that the actual strength of flavour vary greatly between different brands.
> ...



So you are looking for a menthol edge then?

Tantrum Twisted.

And the best ejuice ever made but really hard to find *Stash ejuice Chilly Water(*Not really menthol but a slight cool exhale)

If you are looking for just straight punchy fruit flavor. Look at Okami Brand. Sweet and flavorsome.

Avoid Juice Roll Ups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

